# Aquaticmagic, has anyone ever ordered from them???



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi ,,, I have found this company on eBay. They have some really nice looking plants with some fairly reasonable prices. They ship worldwide. Let me know thanks.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

got some needle leaf ferns from them. took about 3-4 weeks to ship here? of course it was dead by then . they said you could always ask them for a replacement for free but i didn't bother because it would die anyways lol. the free shipment is a nice catch though, i'd recommend only order really tough plants like moss balls lol


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree, tough plants like anubias, lilies, etc... will ship well and you wont have any problems. Others will most likely die in transit. I've bought from them several times and had mixed results, some plants survived and others didn't.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've only received one dead shipment (and it was Canada Post's fault) but I've ordered from them many times since 2008. Otherwise the shipments arrive looking weak but the plants perk up within a few days of being in my tank.

I got swords, anubias, moss balls, crypts no problem, as well as glass filter pipes, scaping tools, diffusers, etc.

The customer service is /amazing/ which is rare in this industry. Lost shipment? they'll send another. Dead shipment? they can give you a refund or replacement. Very quick to answer emails, show photos if asked, they really go the extra mile.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

What? They have outstanding customer service? I heard on another forum that they were late to reply with complaints, though they do resolve it only when you dispute through pay pal. 

I really want some of their stuff and it's getting warmer so maybe live plants will arrived well.

Did you guys get nail with customs or duties? Isn't there some sort of restriction on live plants due to the ecology of wildlife etc etc....


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahaha well i receive mine through mail in a brown envelop that says "soft toy" XD.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought moss ball from them before, it was in good condition. You can check youtube for unpacking videos


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've used them several times.

Most recently, I received Flame Moss and some Cryptocoryne balansae.

Shipping took the usual 2-3 weeks and the Balansae arrived kinda brown-ish and squishy. I emailed them about it, and received a response asking for a picture the next day; sent them the picture and they offered replacement, refund or credit.

As compensation, they also gave me the option instead of direct replacement to get 8 portions of flame moss, 9 stalks of Balansae and 3 marimo balls; all for $20 if I wanted.

Other than having to wait 1-2 days for each email response, they have always been great to deal with. And, as this is the fist time I've received sub-par plants from them, I've always been happy with the results.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input... was very helpful. 
iBetta... when your's was shipped in brown and marked 'toy', was that by request or did they just do that without your asking?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

they just did that lol. i searched some forums and saw that many ppl had the same thing done to them. its to help clear through customs


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think you would want them to mark "live plant" on the customs form, it will definitely get stuck at customs.

I've ordered an anubias and narrow leaf java fern from them, both took around 2 weeks and arrived in a padded envelope. Both were in pretty rough shape on arrival, but they will grow back nicely if your tank is suitable for plant growth.

I think early spring and fall are the times to order from them because of the cool weather.


----------

